# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  لطفا یه بازی پیشنهاد بدین!!

## lartenk

سلام،من به کمک نیاز دارم،راستش من باید بازیئ بسازم که توش این موارد رو به کار برده باشم(سطحشم گفتن مبتدی باشه):
1.تایمر 2.موس موو 3.رندوم 4.ایمیج یا شیپ 5.ام اس جی باکس
من هر چی فک میکنم بازیئ به نظرم نمیرسه،میشه یه پیشنهادی،کمکی،چیزی کنید!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MBG73

میتونی ساده ی این بازی رو بسازی.

پوشه ی (MBG-Same Pictures-) رو در My Picture کامپیوتر Paste کن.

Download

----------


## lartenk

خوب من این کارو کردم ولی اجرا نمیشه!میشه خودتون راجع به برنامه یه توضیحاتی بدین تا من خودم بنویسم برنامشو!ممنون!

----------


## MBG73

منظورتون چیه؟

یعنی اون برنامه ای که من گذاشتم اجرا نمیشه؟

یا شما نمیدونید چطوری بنویسید؟

----------


## nima898

سلام
تصاویری که تو پوشه pictures هست رو تو پوشه D:\docs\visual basic\picture\pictures کپی کنید اجرا میشه اسم بازی کارتهای مشابه

----------


## lartenk

مرسی!متوجه شدم!ولی فک نکنم با این اطلاعت کمی که معلمون خواسته بشه این بازیو نوشت!میشه لطفا یه بازی دیگه پیشنهاد بدین!

----------


## lartenk

من کدشو نوشتم ولی توش از رندوم استفاده نکردم،چه شکلی میتونم رندومو توش بکار ببرم؟!!

----------


## MBG73

خوب همین که عکس ها رو ( یا هر چی که هست) توی خونه های مختلف بچینه دیگه

----------


## parselearn

براي لود تصاوير به صورت رندوم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=178680

----------


## lartenk

بابت راهنماییتون بازم ممنون!حالا میمونه فقط موس موو که نمیدونم چجوری ازش استفاده کنم!

----------


## MBG73

میتونی یک گوشه ی برنامه مختصات موس رو بنویسی.
البته این فقط یه پیشنهاد بود شاید بتونی کار بهتری هم بکنی.

----------


## nima898

> مرسی!متوجه شدم!ولی فک نکنم با این اطلاعت کمی که معلمون خواسته بشه این بازیو نوشت!میشه لطفا یه بازی دیگه پیشنهاد بدین!


 بازي فكر و بكر

----------


## lartenk

> میتونی یک گوشه ی برنامه مختصات موس رو بنویسی.
> البته این فقط یه پیشنهاد بود شاید بتونی کار بهتری هم بکنی.


فک نکنم بتونم این کارو بکنم!!

----------


## lartenk

> بازي فكر و بكر


یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدین ممنون میشم!اخه من که نمیدونم منظور شما چیه،!این چه بازیی هس حالا؟!

----------


## nima898

این بازی در اصل یک بازی دو نفره هست که یک نفر کامپیوتر باید باشه و یکی هم کاربر
کامپیوتر از بین 8 رنگ مهره مختلف پنج رنگ مهره مختلف رو انتخاب میکنه و کنار هم توی پنج خونه خالی میچینه تکرار رنگ مجازه ولی باید باید هر پنج خونه پر بشه ولی باید از دید کاربر پنهان باشه
کاربر باید حداکثر تو دوازده مرحله بتونه حدس بزنه که کامپیوتر چه انتخابی داشته هر مرحله کامپیوتر به هر مهره که هم رنگش درست باشه و هم خونش درست باشه یه امتیاز سیاه میده و به هر مهره که فقط رنگش درسته امتیاز سفید میده
- هر مهره حد اکثر یک امتیاز میتونه داشته باشه
- امتیاز های سفید و سیاه نباید مشخص باشه که مربوط به کدوم مهره هست
اگه فکر میکنی توضیح ناقصه یا سوالی داری من درخدمتم

----------


## lartenk

> این بازی در اصل یک بازی دو نفره هست که یک نفر کامپیوتر باید باشه و یکی هم کاربر
> کامپیوتر از بین 8 رنگ مهره مختلف پنج رنگ مهره مختلف رو انتخاب میکنه و کنار هم توی پنج خونه خالی میچینه تکرار رنگ مجازه ولی باید باید هر پنج خونه پر بشه ولی باید از دید کاربر پنهان باشه
> کاربر باید حداکثر تو دوازده مرحله بتونه حدس بزنه که کامپیوتر چه انتخابی داشته هر مرحله کامپیوتر به هر مهره که هم رنگش درست باشه و هم خونش درست باشه یه امتیاز سیاه میده و به هر مهره که فقط رنگش درسته امتیاز سفید میده
> - هر مهره حد اکثر یک امتیاز میتونه داشته باشه
> - امتیاز های سفید و سیاه نباید مشخص باشه که مربوط به کدوم مهره هست
> اگه فکر میکنی توضیح ناقصه یا سوالی داری من درخدمتم


مرسی که توضیح دادین ولی من یه خورده خنگم تا بازی نباشه که نمیدونم چجوری میتونم بنویسم و چجوری اینارو توش به کار ببرم!اگه بازی چیزی شبیه بش دارین میشه لطفا واسه دانلود بدین؟!

----------


## nima898

بازي رو ده سال قبل به زبان qbasic نوشتم اگه ميخواي upload كنم البته بايد بگردم پيداش كنم سورسش بذارم يا فايل اجراييشو

----------


## lartenk

خوب یه برنامه دمه دس ندارین که موس موو و رندم(نبودم طوری نیس)توش باشه؟!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MBG73

> فک نکنم بتونم این کارو بکنم!!


چرا نمیتونی؟

----------


## lartenk

> چرا نمیتونی؟


اخه این کاری که میگین زیاد تو بازی نقشی نداره،منظورم اینکه خواسته شده از موس موو تو بازی استفاده بشه!!

----------


## lartenk

> برای لود تصاویر به صورت رندوم
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=178680


ببخشید ولی بنده هنوز نتونستم اینکارو انجام بدم!ببینید من 12تا تصویر دارم که میهوام علاوه بر اینکه وقتی بازی دوباره شروع میشه اینا جاشون عوض شن ،هم اینکه رابطه هاشون حفظ شن!ممنون میشم اگه زود جواب بدین!

----------


## lordarma

با توجه به عنوان تاپیک می گم نه نوشته های دوستان:
به نظرم یک بازی دو بعدی طراحی کنید که کاراکتر بازی در پایین صفحه باشد و اجسامی از بالای صفحه به طرف پایین بیایند و همچنین تیر اندازی کنند ،
کاراکتر هم قابلیت حرکت به چپ و راست و همچنین شلیک چند نوع تیر را داشته باشد...
هر چه تعداد دشمنان کشته شده بیشتر باشد، پلیر امتیاز بیشتری کسب می کند!
شما شروع به نوشتن این بازی بکن ، خود به خود تمام مواردی که گفتید استفاده خواهد شد...

----------


## parselearn

> ببخشید ولی بنده هنوز نتونستم اینکارو انجام بدم!ببینید من 12تا تصویر دارم که میهوام علاوه بر اینکه وقتی بازی دوباره شروع میشه اینا جاشون عوض شن ،هم اینکه رابطه هاشون حفظ شن!ممنون میشم اگه زود جواب بدین!



اون فقط يك راهنمايي براي لود تصوير به صورت رندوم بود

توليد عدد رندوم:
Randomize Timer
i = Int(Rnd * 3)

لود تصوير:
Picture1.Picture = LoadPicture(App.Path + "\" & i & ".jpg")
باقيش با خودتونه
در ضمن من صفحات و خوندم اما نفهميدم بازي شما چي هست
شما بايد اول يك بازي طراحي كنيد. يك الگوريتم
سپس بريد سراغ برنامه نويسي

----------

